# Prosciutto Bread



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 24, 2017)

I just tried this recipe for the first time. Wish I could say I made all the meats but not there yet. Saw it on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives. No measurements given so I made it all up. Used frozen bread loaf as I was in a hurry. My son wanted to try one with bacon. 
Both loaves were a big hit!

Equal parts:
Prosciutto
Genoea Salami
Ham
Mortadella
Soppressata
Pepperoni
Provolone

Crushed black pepper
Defrosted frozen bread

Preheat oven to 350°
Dice up all meat and cheese into small 1/8" pieces.
Spread all ingredients out onto counter.
Place bread into cut up meats and press it in. Flip over and press again.
Roll lengthwise into loaf.
Place loaf on cookie sheet sprayed with non stick spray.
Bake at 350 degrees for 38 minutes.
Slice and drizzle with olive oil, parmesan and parsley.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2017)

Man o man, does that look good!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks Al... Tasted as good as it looks.


----------



## shoebe (Dec 25, 2017)

Very nice, looks great


----------



## paul nj shore (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## paul nj shore (Dec 25, 2017)

The recipe is Robertas` Pizza from the internet


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 25, 2017)

The pizza looks great Paul!  Nothing like homemade crust... I'm going to look up the recipe.


----------

